# BFN with 3 embies



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Well All,
This was our last go at IVF and we had three perfect embies put back on Friday 18th April.  I have just done a test and it is a BFN.  I have been having a brown discharge for the last 3 days so I guess it must be AF trying to break in.  We have no more money and no more energy to go through this process.  I thought this was the one.  I thought I did so well with the grade of my embies with my own eggs, but something is telling me that we are just not meant to be parents.  My DH who is my world will be devastated as am I.  Thanks to everyone who had encouraged us through the difficult times. There is worse to come but I guess we just have to move on.
BG


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

BG
So sorry to read this hun     Take care and look after yourselves.  
Love Nicks


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

BG

i am so sorry to hear your BFN       i hope you can gather the strength to move on as you say


----------

